# Destin Cobia Tournament Non-Motorized Division



## JaredWaites (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Guys/Gals:

I wanted to jump on here and mention that Harborwalk Village's Destin Cobia Tournament will now have a non-motorized division. We will have over 5 weigh-in locations from Orange Beach to Panama City Beach. :thumbup:

Below is a link to the official release of the rules. I'm just helping organize and announce the tournament and have no affiliation or direct ties to Harborwalk Village.

The Capt's Meeting will be a great time to sign up however you can sign up anytime during the tournament 24 hours prior to Cobia fishing.

Please keep in mind this is a Cobia tournament..not a regular inshore/offshore tournament. The entry fee is 100.00 and it comes out to 106.00 respectively after tax. The tournament normally is around 6-8 weeks long depending on the run of Cobia. So it's reasonably priced when you look at the duration of the tournament.

https://files.secureserver.net/0smzUvyuBceLwT

^---These are the official rules I hosted in my online storage.

Big Fish Payouts for an estimated 30 anglers are as follows:

1st Place = 1,190.00
2nd Place = 714.00
3rd Place = 476.00

There will also be two Calcutta divisions with additional cash payouts!

25.00 Calcutta
50.00 Calcutta

These projections are for an estimated 30 anglers participating however by having 5 weigh-in locations with thousands of kayak anglers in between Orange Beach and Panama City, I expect this to be quite the tournament!

The Capt's buckets will feature awesome stuff! From what I've heard Jim Beam is donating a bottle for each bucket and I'm sure there will be apparel, discounts, Reel Adrenaline - Drinks for Fisherman, etc!!!

I'm working with them on expanding this tournament series to include inshore and offshore divisions aside the Cobia tournament and I'll release that information as I receive it! Any questions, feel free to ask/PM me! 

- JW


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Bump- I need more prize money!!


----------

